# aligator tanks



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

If anyone has an aligator I would love to see pics of your tanks set-up. I've an aligator for a couple months now and I don't like what I have set up with him. I need help.







I'll post a picture later when I get home.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Here is a enclosure I am in the procsess of now for a Dwarf caimen.
50/50 land to water ratio its all built out of MDF(medium denisty fiber board) with 1/8 rubber cemented to it all.

you could something similar just in a larger scale.

http://imageevent.com/jeremy/gator


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

wow thats big. MY gator is too small for that what are you going to put that in? are you going to make a tank my gator is small he fits in a 75 gallon tank I good use a bigger one but just don't have any ideas on how to make one for him.
but that is cool let me know how it turns out and what your are putting that in.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

ive got a dwarf caiman hes about 2 feet long and lives in a 125. i just re arranged it but i will show you pics of the old tank. the new addition is i took all that rock out and built a pier that extends in the water so he can go up under it or on top to eat....how big is your gator?


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

and another


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

frankyo said:


> wow thats big. MY gator is too small for that what are you going to put that in? are you going to make a tank my gator is small he fits in a 75 gallon tank I good use a bigger one but just don't have any ideas on how to make one for him.
> but that is cool let me know how it turns out and what your are putting that in.


maybe right now he is too small but it wouldnt be long before an American Alligator would dwarf that enclosure.Where do you live?Gators get huge,once again HUGE.There is a outside chance I am gonna be moving to Florida this year and if I do I will start on an outdoor enclosure right away...you live in a warm enough climate to build outdoors?

My plan is to grow out a Dwarf Caimen in there









and my Dwarf will eventually outgrow that and your gator get atleast(prob a bit more) then twice the size of the female Cuviers I am trying to obtain

Edit-I just seen you were located in Shy-town so no outdoor enclosure..sorry shoulda looked first


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

this is gonna be close to my final result just bigger


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

What size tank is good for life?


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> What size tank is good for life?


 question far better answered by crockkeeper,he has hands on time with these animals I am only reading but I pay very close attension to what he has to say.what species are you asking about?Camien or American gator?


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

what size is that tank? the guy who gave me the aligator had him for five years i've had for a year. the previous owner said that he is not a grown and he has to bigger aligators and that set up was very nice as well. but that tank that your make would make a nice indoor incloser. hey if you have any plans of the set up hook me up.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> What size tank is good for life?


 12x12 feet for a dwarf, as I recall.

-PK


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> rchan11 said:
> 
> 
> > What size tank is good for life?
> ...


 Thanks!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

'alligator tank' is an oxymoron, just make the biggest enclosure you possibly can. Even dwarf caimans get too big for any aquarium.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

frankyo - how old is your gator?? remember when he gets full grown hes gonna be 15+' 500lbs (well probably both be dead by then but it can eat our kids). My next project is to take out my croc's tank and get him a kids swimming pool (winter time they are on major discount) and give him a room to himself. But that is just me.


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

damn now i want a dwarf camien









where can i find info on owning/buying them?









is it even legal in PA?


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

Handikapped


> frankyo - how old is your gator??
> I don't know the guy who had him for five years and I really didn't get any info on where he got him. I got more pics


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

here is another


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

one more


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

this is his crib. as you see I need help


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

sorry about that last one came out shitty I'll see if i can get a better one latter.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

weezplz- the guy at one of my LFS knows a guy that breeds dwarf caimans. (correct me if im wrong on this you guys) but dwarf caimans are no longer allowed to be imported so the only ways to obtain one is to contact a breeder in the US and order from them or buy someones. but be warned i got mine from a breeder and it cost me 250 but he was 2 feet of hatred so i had no problems. if you want me to i can talk to my guy at the LFS and see if they have any left this season and how much (shipping will be in order because i live in mississippi).

nice lookin gator man. hes around 7 years old judging by size (showed your picture to a professor in the herp. dep at usm) just remember how fast their heads turn around. i dont hold my croc under his belly, ive got him in a kung fu grip on the back of his neck but not too tight he aint biting me again (held him like you in the picture for the first and last time, got 13 stitches!!!!!







)

in this corner weighing in at .4 lbs wearing the red hat the porcelin punisher THE LAWN GNOME!!! 
and in this corner weighing in at 3.5 lbs wearing teeth the orgional asshole himself 
MR. SNUGGLEs!!!!!

coming to pay per view near you


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

> just remember how fast their heads turn around. i dont hold my croc under his belly, ive got him in a kung fu grip on the back of his neck but not too tight he aint biting me again (held him like you in the picture for the first and last time, got 13 stitches!!!!! )


yes, I know I've been bit twice all ready nothing to bad enough to get stiches.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great pics of that caiman


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

how much are they usually? i know it depends on size but theyre selling one at a lfs for $80. im not good @ measuring size but maybe it was like foot and a half?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Ok, that's sooooo friggin awesome, how big do they get? I require info on this mofos.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

JAC said:


> Ok, that's sooooo friggin awesome, how big do they get? I require info on this mofos.


 About four and a half to five feet, still huge but not monstrous like _A.missipiensis_ or any of the _Crocodylus_species. PM *CrocKeeper* and/or *Polypterus*, they've both worked with them in the past and can tell you more about them than I can. My experience with crocs is limited to the small gators that show up in my shop from time to time.

-PK


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

I just got hook up with a 125g tank but I have no idea on how to make a basking area for the gator so it will be 50/50 can any one help me.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

iwantapiranha you talking about an alligator or a dwarf caiman (gators grow fast, dwarf caimans grow very slowly im in mississippi pets are expensive and i got mine at a little over 2 feet long). hey frankyo idea to make it a half and half aquarium is do like i did and build a pier. Just go to Lowes and get 4 1x4x6's and go from there. mines 30" (including downward angle into water for walkway up it)X 18" wide X 13"high (sinks into gravel 1" so a foot) mine is a 125 as well if you want ill take pictures of it but it is just a simple box design with wooden legs with support braces and a 45º down slope that has boards halfway down it so he can swim under the pier and that is his favorite hiding place now. just my idea its simple, cheap and easy to make and the smaller boards make your gator look bigger, for a cool look add leggo men and think 1983 japanese versions of godzilla.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

> mine is a 125 as well if you want ill take pictures of it


ya hook me up with that picture. so that will give me an idea.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

caimen


----------

